# Thermalright HR 02 Macho - REV. A?



## linear (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

hab bei Alternate ein Modell gefunden, dass mir nach Suche im Netz immer noch nichts sagt:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermalright/Macho_Rev.A/1024658/?

Handelt es sich dabei noch um den großen 140er? Vielleicht mit TY 141 mit den neuen Klammern?
Oder ist das ein Sondermodell des neuen kleineren Macho?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

Afaik gibt keinen großen und kleinen Macho. Unterschiedliche Klammern wären mir auch neu. Es gibt lediglich die normale Version, die Sonderedition mit weißem Lüfter und die vernickelte Version ohne Lüfter (HR-02, nicht Macho).

Dein Link führt zu allen Kühlern, die es bei Alternate gibt.


----------



## linear (6. August 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120: Geschrumpfte Variante des beliebten CPU-Kühlers

Diese Klammern dort reichen nicht so weit über den Lüfter hinaus.

Mich wundert nur diese Rev. A?

Besten Dank 

MfG Linear


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

Oh, die News hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen.

Die vernickelte Version trägt wie geschrieben nicht den Namen Macho. Ich würde vermuten, dass die Rev. A die ganz normale Version ist.


----------



## linear (6. August 2012)

Bei dem niedrigen Preis? Naja, wir werden es sehen. Vll. ist es auch nur ein Fehler im Shop. 

Besten Dank.


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. August 2012)

40€ ist doch nen normaler Preis.

Hab für meinen glaube ich 35 bezahlt vor ein paar Monaten.


Ahh hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermalright/HR-02_Macho/896000/?


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (7. August 2012)

Es gibt aktuell nur zwei Machos. Einmal der bekannte und einmal der Macho 120. Letzterer ist kleiner und hat einen 120 mm Lüfter. Der Macho Rev.A ist eine Version die erst noch kommen wird, sich aber nicht großartig vom aktuellen Macho unterscheiden wird. Da ist Alternate einfach ein bisschen zu schnell mit dem reinstellen 
Die vernickelte Version, also der normale Thermalright HR-02 (ohne Zusatz Macho), ist schon  lange EOL und wird demnach schon länger nicht mehr produziert. Es gibt  nur noch vereinzelte Restbestände.


----------



## Sanyassin (7. August 2012)

Macho-Derivate (bisher erhältlich) : 

HR-02 Macho (DER Macho, den die meisten hier kennen und der auch die Awards gewonnen hat)
HR-02 Macho SE - DER Macho in einer Sonderedition mit speziellem schwarz/weissem Lüfter 
HR-02 Macho 120 - Macho ein bisschen kompakter, so dass der Macho in kleineren Gehäusen Einzug halten kann.

Rev. A kommt da nicht vor ... klingt eher nach einer neuen Variante - es sei denn Alternate hat einen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## linear (7. August 2012)

Dann wäre das ja geklärt.
Besten Dank!

Nun ist er aus dem Shop entfernt worden.


----------



## linear (15. August 2012)

Da ist die Auflösung:

Thermalright bringt Revision A des HR-02 Macho: Jetzt mit Schraubendreher und neuem Lüfter


----------

